# Tournament Cheating!



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

This is really pathetic! The article states he was banned from all tournys as he shoud be. Really though . . . really! Why? I know for the money but, come on!


http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/19468/cheating+scandal+at+us+open+rocks+bass-fishing+community/


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

really, it's the money and a shot at fame. it's amazing what people will do to try to get rich....


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

He's the type of guy that gives all fishermen/women a bad name.It's just pure greed on his part,plain & simple.I wish someone would shove those sinkers(with the treble hooks he also employed) down his throat & see how well he likes it.Nothing but a cheating,selfish,greedy SOB!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Tournament bass fishing is certainly serious enough, and brings high enough stakes, that fish should be metal detected or x rayed (or something safer) to ensure this isn't happening. each series should have one machine, or one donated for tourney's.

Sounds ridiculous, but at $100,000 plus bass boat for a tourney, I think it could be necessary.


----------



## bobby (Aug 1, 2005)

I fear a lot of cheating goes on in bass tournies. Some worse than others, but cheating is cheating. Sitting around before a recent pre-tournament meeting listening to a guy talk about - "I cull em dead, what's the difference it's a stupid rule". You see guy all the time sneak into no fishing areas. Again, not as deliberate or coniving necessarily, but damn rules are there for a reason.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow how low can you get????? What a piece of trash.


----------



## cbuckyfish (Aug 20, 2010)

cheating has always been there just have to be smarter than the cheaters


----------

